# Tomato based BBQ sauce



## inkjunkie (Dec 15, 2015)

Purchased Jeffs sauce recipe. We both really like it. We do have a problem, it uses ketchup....and Ernestina is allergic to tomatoes. As long as we don't use a lot of it should doesn't have a problem. We were at the Egg dealer last week and got to taste 












20151215_080453.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Dec 15, 2015





Very flavorful. Said it is a "pepper sauce" based sauce. The guys website is under construction but I found this
http://www.hotsaucefever.com/hotsauce/booeys-gourmet-original-pepper-sauce/
Anybody got a recipe for a sauce similar to this? 
Perhaps an explanation on the "hot pepper sauce"?


----------



## tropics (Dec 15, 2015)

​IJ do a search on Google for Banana Ketchup There are some made without Tomato 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hot pepper sauces are made with hot peppers, vinegar and other spices. They typically have no tomatoes. They can be as simple as packing a jar full of peppers, then adding heated vinegar to the jar. Or they can have an array of spices and the mixture gets puréed. Do to the high acidity most will keep indefinitely. The key ingredient besides the peppers is the vinegar. 

Some people do a fermented pepper sauce. 

I have a version that I make posted here in this thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133831/experimental-fire-water-aka-acid-rain

It is not as shelf stable since the amount of vinegar isn't all that much.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 15, 2015)

Give this a shot as a sub for Ketchup in your fav BBQ Sauce recipe...JJ

*Roasted Red Pepper Ketchup*

2T Olive oil

4ea Roasted Red Pepper, diced, about 2Cups

1Cup Diced Onion

2ea cloves Garlic, minced

1/4C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Brown Sugar

1t Salt

1/4t Allspice

1/8t Cinnamon

1/8t Clove

Heat the oil in a saute pan over med heat.

Saute the Peppers and Onions until soft, about 5-10 minutes.

Add the Garlic and saute 1-2 minutes until fragrant.

Add the remaining ingredients.

When all starts to bubble, reduce heat to low and simmer 10 minutes.

Allow to cool 15 minutes and puree until very smooth. A Blender works best.

Makes about 2 cups


----------



## inkjunkie (Dec 15, 2015)

tropics said:


> ​IJ do a search on Google for Banana Ketchup There are some made without Tomato
> Richie



Hmmm...the Boss will no doubt LOVE this....but I don't care for bananas. Will try to make a batch for her.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Hot pepper sauces are made with hot peppers, vinegar and other spices. They typically have no tomatoes. They can be as simple as packing a jar full of peppers, then adding heated vinegar to the jar. Or they can have an array of spices and the mixture gets puréed. Do to the high acidity most will keep indefinitely. The key ingredient besides the peppers is the vinegar.
> 
> Some people do a fermented pepper sauce.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. And the link. Aso I have gotten older I can't hang with the real hot stuff anymore. Noticed in your thread someone mentioned swapping Serrano peppers...this may be more to my tolerance level lol.



Chef JimmyJ said:


> Give this a shot as a sub for Ketchup in your fav BBQ Sauce recipe...JJ
> 
> *Roasted Red Pepper Ketchup*
> 
> ...


Next time we make bbq sauce we will be substituting this for ketchup. Thanks for the recipe.

When we first met I was using ketchup on my eggs. First time Ernie made me breakfast she went off on me...she was persistent in saying that ketchup "killed" the flavor of eggs. Yet I can douse them in Salsa....hmmm....


----------



## fatboyz (Apr 5, 2016)

Just curious, can she eat yellow tomatoes? My brother can't eat red ones, but can eat yellow tomatoes all day long.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 5, 2016)

fatboyz said:


> Just curious, can she eat yellow tomatoes? My brother can't eat red ones, but can eat yellow tomatoes all day long.


She had a more complete allergy test done....she is not allergic to tomatoes.  Long story...NSAIDS, infection and,an immune system in the toilet hado alot to do with the previous allergy test results


----------



## gary s (Apr 8, 2016)

Here is one I saw on line, Looks pretty Good !!

*South Carolina Mustard Barbecue Sauce*
_Adapted from Fat Free Vegan_

1/2 cup prepared mustard (I used Dijon mustard)
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1 tbsp blackstrap molasses
1/4 tsp turmeric
3 tbsp agave nectar or other sweetener (or more, to taste)
3 cloves garlic, minced or pressed
1/2 tsp granulated onion
1/2 tsp celery seed
1/2 tsp dried thyme
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp Aleppo chili flakes, or to taste

1. Place all ingredients in a small saucepan. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 15-20 minutes until slightly thickened. Store in the fridge.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 10, 2016)

gary s said:


> Here is one I saw on line, Looks pretty Good !!
> 
> 
> *South Carolina Mustard Barbecue Sauce*
> ...


Have you tried this yet? Will be rounding up everything in the near future


----------



## gary s (Apr 10, 2016)

No I haven't

Gary


----------

